# How big of a PA system do I need for my situation?



## jnukes2 (May 11, 2011)

No tl;dr here. I tried being really specific.

I need to PA for a Relay for Life event next month. I'll be PA'ing for live bands on a stage off to the side of the running track (outdoor). The music doesn't have to be extremely loud and it doesn't need have extravagantly awesome sound quality (but if there are little things to buy to make it sound better, I'm all up for it). I've been doing research on the components that make up a PA system, but I can't find a site that helps recommend a setup that fits my needs. Lets assume my budget is limitless, but the cheaper, the better. If there is something better that costs a little bit more, let me know.

Current gear:

Peavey PV1200 power amp
Peavey PV1200 Pv Series Power Amplifier&#160;-&#160; Power Amps -  Power Amplifiers -  Pro Audio -  PSSL.com

Peavey MDJ1150 speaker (x2)
Peavey DJ MDJ-1150 - 150W RMS

Crate PS1510H speaker (x2)
_"2 Crate Ps-1510h 3-way Speaker Cabs. They have 15" subs, 10" mids, and 4" x 10" horn tweeters. Each one is 250W program and 125W continuous."_

Behringer MX2004A 16 channel mixer
BEHRINGER: MX2004A

________________________________________________________________________

What I think I need:

Mixer
Power amp for 2 full range speakers
2 full range speakers
Power amp for 2 monitors
2 monitors
The rest (xlr cables, 1/4" cables, mics, mic stands, etc)

I've seen PA diagrams that use crossovers with 3 amps per channel for specific ranges of frequencies, adding up to 7 (including monitor amp) amps. Would I be okay with my assumed setup as far as just amplifying the bands' sound? Remember, I'm not looking for sound quality and loudness, but it has to be reasonably pleasant to listen to.

Is the gear that I have any good for this list? If not, what specs should I be looking for all the gear? Any specific brand/model recommendations?

Am I missing any crucial pieces of equipment to the list? Would I be okay with getting away with this amount of pieces?

________________________________________________________________________

Bands into the Behringer 16-ch mixer:

The biggest band I will be PA'ing for has 8 members with 9 instruments (one member doubling up on guitar and vocals). This means 7 members will be taking up 8 of the XLR channels. The 8th member will be playing a drumkit. How do I go about micing up the drums with the leftover 8 L and R inputs on the mixer?
________________________________________________________________________


Sorry if I'm asking easy questions. Maybe I didn't search hard enough, but I tried to provide as much info as possible to make it easier to answer my questions. Thank you for any help.


----------



## robare99 (May 31, 2011)

You need the biggest PA evar!!!!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 31, 2011)

The gear you have will get the job done. If all you need is to make some stuff a little louder you should be fine. 

If it doesn't need to be very loud than you should be able to get away with mic'ing just vocals, kick, snare, and any acoustic instruments. Drums, electric guitar and bass, and horns should be loud enough on thier own in most cases.


----------



## Zeff (Jun 4, 2011)

get a tech sheet from the bands to know each situation mic wise. I'd aslo look at getting a drum monitor


----------



## jnukes2 (Jun 5, 2011)

Got everything worked out and it went great.


----------

